# PR on entry should I get Health Insurance/Holiday Insurance



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Just thinking about buying the 3 month short term Health insurance through Bluecross or Manulife. I'm going to BC and I've been looking at the options but can't get enough detail online about some areas of the coverage. 

I am pregnant so it is slightly more complicated for me. I was wondering if I got a comprehensive travel insurance for the 3 months instead of the health insurance would this be ok? 

Many thanks:ranger:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> Just thinking about buying the 3 month short term Health insurance through Bluecross or Manulife. I'm going to BC and I've been looking at the options but can't get enough detail online about some areas of the coverage.
> 
> I am pregnant so it is slightly more complicated for me. I was wondering if I got a comprehensive travel insurance for the 3 months instead of the health insurance would this be ok?
> 
> Many thanks:ranger:


If you're immigrating I don't believe travel insurance will be sold to you.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for your response. 

I will continue to explore the Insurance cover over there then. I am just trying to get the right cover for the pregnancy issue etc. 

Will keep looking - any experience or advice welcome - I'll be there this time next week!! Yeh!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do they cover pre existing conditions? (= pregnancy)


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Blue cross do a special insurance which you can take out before landing do you are covered. It's for new migrants and is on their website under travel insurance. We used it and it was fine as you are pregnant there might be additional checks or costs but check the site.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

In my opinion TIC is the best and most cost effective insurer for this sort of coverage.

TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Plans for Expatriates

I don't think any insurance plan will cover standard medical needs, only emergency. You will still need to pay for your pregnancy medical costs.


----------



## The_Animal (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey, Hopin'. 

You said you have PR? You applied from out of country? And have you got your IMM1000 showing that you're landed? 

If so, you can walk into any BC Medical Services Plan office and apply for your BC Care Card.

http://www.health.gov.bc.ca/insurance/msp_register.html#appEligibility


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

The coverage does not start for three months after landing so it's wise to have coverage in the meantime.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone - I'll look into those recommended - Less than a week now!


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

OP, how pregnant are you? I was also pregnant when we moved to Canada, but just entering the second trimester. I paid for one ultrasound, and 1-2 doctor's visits. This was in Saskatchewan so I was reimbursed by SaskHealth once my cards came. But if you are having a normal pregnancy and you're not too far along, it may not be the worst thing if you can't find coverage.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

and hope that there will be no complications...

@Hoping we get in: Is it possible to stay in your country until the baby is born, and then come to Canada? 
Do you have any idea what the price is of a standard procedure for delivering a baby in BC? And what the price will be if you need a Caesarean, extra blood, or if there are complications?
If you know these prices, than you can make an informed decission, not based on emotions but on affordability... If you can pay for these things: don't bother! If it would be a disaster: think about an alternative.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be 16 weeks so should be about the same, out of interest how much was the ultra sound? and how much for the Doctor visits? Do you get a card straight away in Saskatchewan?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can find more information by contacting these people:
Medical Coverage


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> I'll be 16 weeks so should be about the same, out of interest how much was the ultra sound? and how much for the Doctor visits? Do you get a card straight away in Saskatchewan?


I was eligible for SaskHealth right away, but it took about 6 weeks to get the cards. So I paid for my care and then got reimbursed later. Doctor's visit was about $30. Ultrasound, $100. 

That's just SK, so I really don't know about BC. At 16 weeks, your risks are lower, but not nonexistent. I hope it all works out for you. 

I had been living in Scotland, so made sure to go see an NHS doctor right before leaving. I spent one month in the US between Scotland and Canada with no insurance. Couldn't get it because of the pregnancy, although the rest of my family got a short-term policy. I had no problems but I could have, say if I'd had an ectopic pregnancy. So frustrating, but I was lucky.


----------

